# A name for baby girl Moore



## OhMJH

My OH and I found out that we are expecting a little girl in November, and are now startin the delightfully long process of picking a name! The list below are the ones we like, and I'd love to hear some of your suggestions! 
Poppy
Pippa
Evelyn
Alyssa
Nina
India

Her last name will be Moore, and her middle name will probably be Joy ( family connection)


----------



## apple_20

These are all great names (Evelyn's my top girl name) second would be poppy then Alyssa . So lovely to be picking girl names :)


----------



## RubyRainbows

From your list I like Alyssa, Pippa, & India. I would prob go with Alyssa, personally, bc it's safest. It's pretty, feminine, and no way to "tease" the name. Pippa is cute, and may be more common in England. I'm in the US, so even though I like the name I think it would be quite unusual here. India is gorgeous - but I think I would chicken out and never be brave enough to use such a cool name!

Have fun on your quest to find the perfect name for your baby girl! I like your list! It's different from the "same old names" I hear on so many lists.


----------



## steph.

I love Alyssa, it's in my top 3 if we have another girl.


----------



## MummyStobe

I think Alyssa and Pippa are my favourites.

I know too many people with dogs called Poppy so that puts me off that name.


----------



## SisterRose

I like Poppy or Pippa!


----------



## xx Emily xx

Pippa or Evelyn 
Em xx


----------



## Rickles

I'd go for India or Evelyn from your list. xx


----------



## pippi_89

Pippa Joy Moore

Awesome name!!!


----------



## sheldonsmommy

India Moore is really cute! The name has never really stuck out with me, but it goes really well with your surname I think!


----------



## MrsMcCurdy

I'm gonna be the odd ball and say that I like Nina Joy Moore! :) but I also like Alyssa and India.


----------



## marinaf

OhMJH said:


> My OH and I found out that we are expecting a little girl in November, and are now startin the delightfully long process of picking a name! The list below are the ones we like, and I'd love to hear some of your suggestions!
> Poppy
> Pippa
> Evelyn
> Alyssa
> Nina
> India
> 
> Her last name will be Moore, and her middle name will probably be Joy ( family connection)

Moore sounds so lovely! I can't stop thinking about it..great!!
What about that Names:
Emily
Roby
Clarissa
Coraline
Neomi
Lovlynn


----------



## bumblebeexo

I really like India, nickname Indie :)


----------



## Darlingbump2

Not long to go now:) Have you decided on a name already? From your list I like Evelyn or Alyssa. If you are still looking for suggestions how about Shelby? Think Shelby Joy Moore has a really nice ring to it. Both strong and feminine at the same time.


----------



## OhMJH

Thank you for all of your suggestions! We're having such a hard time with names, new ones in the pot which are far more 'out there' are Binky and Effy/Effie..turns out a few of ours are becoming very popular and I really don't want her being one of 7 in a class :(


----------



## RubyRainbows

OhMJH said:


> Thank you for all of your suggestions! We're having such a hard time with names, new ones in the pot which are far more 'out there' are Binky and Effy/Effie..turns out a few of ours are becoming very popular and I really don't want her being one of 7 in a class :(

Neither Binky nor Effie sound like legit names, especially not Binky! :nope: Effie could work as a nickname for a longer name maybe?? Stephanie or Persephone, perhaps? :shrug:

I don't think given the names on your original list - she would ever be "1 of 7."

I work with kids and my son is in elem school. Even with extremely popular names (which none of yours are) - I've never seen more than 2 kids in a class of 24 with the same name.


----------



## OhMJH

I'm from across the pond, and in the UK Alyssa and Poppy ( our favourites) are in the top 20 and on the increase. When I was in school, there were 9 Chloe's in my year, so it does happen!


----------

